# NOT going to AC



## dragonmorph (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm NOT going to Anthrocon. It's too much money, and my parents didn't want me too. SOrry, folks. D=>

On the next year in spring 2007, the brand new furry con is FURRY FIESTA. It's a best place that I go to closest.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 7, 2006)

Blah, AC is overrated most of the time. Costs way too much for someone like me.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

dragonmorph said:
			
		

> I'm NOT going to Anthrocon. It's too much money, and my parents didn't want me too. SOrry, folks. D=>
> 
> On the next year in spring 2007, the brand new furry con is FURRY FIESTA. It's a best place that I go to closest.



Honestly sounds like something that should've been in your journal, but I digress..

I'm not going either.  It is too much money, is too far away, and all around too big.


----------



## Tensik (Jun 7, 2006)

*RE:  NOT going to AC*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> dragonmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, I'm getting sick of reading AC journals anyway, one simple concise thread for the NOT going to me is a good thing.  

Add another to the list.  Too far away (they're ALL too far away!), too much money, don't know anyone I'd want to hang with that's going anyway and plenty of people who it sounds like I'd much rather avoid.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jun 8, 2006)

Youre not alonr in not going to AC . Its way to much money for me to make a flight over from the UK.

 Though I will be attending my first con at this years Eurofurence


----------



## Jirris (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll be there in 07, so yeah.  I've wanted to go since I heard about it because I <3 conventions.


----------



## Iveechan (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not going because I waited too long and anyway, it conflicts with my work schedule.  It's only 4 hours from whre I live anyhow, eh.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm too poor.


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not going, either. It's way too expensive


----------



## Hauke (Jun 9, 2006)

It seems like all of the big cons...AC, FC, the rest that I hear about from time to time...they all land on the worst possible weekend as far as timing goes.  Can't make it to FC because that's the first week I'm due back at work after a 3 week vacation!  Can't make it to AC because it's the middle of the busy part of summer for me!  And so on.

Huh.  Maybe I should pick a poor young fur and sponsor him or her so he or she can go in my place.


----------



## TORA (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Iveechan! Welcome! ROWR.


----------



## MehndiX (Jun 9, 2006)

No such luck for me : ( Conflicts with my Husband's University schedule, maybe next year if it's in July : P Considering it's in my original home town : p which would make it the cheapest con I could go to (no hotel costs).


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jun 10, 2006)

I won't be attending AC this year either.  Maybe next year.  However, I will be at the MFF this year.

cheers,
Tundra Arctic Wolf


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally I couldn't give a shite about AC. I had a bunch of Yank friends going on at me about how I should go, but apparently me being unemployed and on the dole was just giving excuses. Not that anyone offered to help out of course. Anyways I still wouldn't have went even if I had the money, I have it from a good friend here in Scotland that AC is complete shite anyways.


----------



## Suule (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Eurofurence next year more.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jun 12, 2006)

Suule, No EF this year?


----------



## Bearbun (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry dragonmorph, your not the only one that is not going *sniffles.* but maybe keep your hopes up for next year.


----------



## emptyF (Jun 20, 2006)

never been to a con. . .color me curious though.  i just really got into this whole thing last year


----------

